# Aib Directors to be held to account



## moneymakeover (15 Nov 2017)

Ed Sibley yesterday

Rte
https://www.rte.ie/news/business/2017/1114/919889-central-banks-ed-sibley/


Central Bank's Deputy Governor Ed Sibley confirmed in a speech that the bank was planning enforcement investigations against all of the country's main banks.

But he said that individuals should also be held to account.

"I expect the boards, the individuals on the boards and the executives to be accountable and to be held to account for not only the initial decisions which started the consumer detriment, but the persistent and ongoing behaviours and decisions that magnified this harm over an extended period," Mr Sibley said


Aib in particular

https://m.independent.ie/business/p...-it-now-faces-tracker-sanctions-36321261.html


----------



## MrBanks (15 Nov 2017)

Ding dong. Let's hope this actually happens across all the banks now.


----------

